# La Casa Del Habano- Cozumel Mexico



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Going to be in Cozumel for a couple of days on our way to South America. I see there is a LCDH there. Anyone has any information and experience about it? Prices good for sticks? I will be looking to do some shopping! Thank you.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

George007 said:


> Going to be in Cozumel for a couple of days on our way to South America. I see there is a LCDH there. Anyone has any information and experience about it? Prices good for sticks? I will be looking to do some shopping! Thank you.[/quote @bpegler... Bob can help ya out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been there a few times but they are the only reliable source and the reality is they don't come cheap when it comes to pricing so bring a few more pesos and if you're smart... and if you have enough time you can order what you want and get it before you leave and take them with you....a lot more cost effective.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice LCdH, it's located across from the pier where the ferry to Playa docks. You have to look up to see it, it's on the second floor. Start walking into the open plaza square, and the staircase is on the left.

Walk in humidor, good selection.

Jimmy Sotolongo works there, and rolls some very nice custom rolls.

Here's his card, with store information:










Unfortunately, prices are very high in Mexico. Their taxes are terrible. But everything is genuine.

Food and drinks there are excellent.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the information! I also herd of a place around the corner Havana Bobs. Legit? Real Cubans ? or the usual knock off garbage tourist smoke.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> George007 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to be in Cozumel for a couple of days on our way to South America. I see there is a LCDH there. Anyone has any information and experience about it? Prices good for sticks? I will be looking to do some shopping! Thank you.[/quote @bpegler... Bob can help ya out
> ...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

George007 said:


> Thank you everyone for the information! I also herd of a place around the corner Havana Bobs. Legit? Real Cubans ? or the usual knock off garbage tourist smoke.


Yes, per a good friend(s) (couple actually) who have visited on multiple occasions. Havana Bob's is a legitimate place to find authentic Cubans. I have never been personally, but the couple is, shall I say "heavy hitting connoisseur(s)".


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> Yes, per a good friend(s) (couple actually) who have visited on multiple occasions. Havana Bob's is a legitimate place to find authentic Cubans. I have never been personally, but the couple is, shall I say "heavy hitting connoisseur(s)".


Great to know! I looked him up online and it seems that they are very well known! Looks to hold a great selection as well.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

George007 said:


> UBC03 said:
> 
> 
> > Havana Bobs?
> ...


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Been there a few times but they are the only reliable source and the reality is they don't come cheap when it comes to pricing so bring a few more pesos and if you're smart... and if you have enough time you can order what you want and get it before you leave and take them with you....a lot more cost effective.


I can echo this sentiment having been there a few times myself. Tourist prices for sure. Location is kind of tucked away too. If you go, keep an eye out for signage.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm in Cozumel now, and spent some time in the LCdH this afternoon. Some pictures:




























Indoor smoking area/bar and the view:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bpegler said:


> I'm in Cozumel now, and spent some time in the LCdH this afternoon. Some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing I see some RASS in that pic  beautiful


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

@bpegler Nice to be able to just pick some singles


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

@bpegler......great views, I can almost smell them in the air. Wowza!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

They have a nice selection, but everything is expensive. In the third picture,the two drawer humidor is the Partagas 170 humidor (drawers are slightly open).

Singles are $170 USD.

The Montecristo Gran Reserve (first picture) is $110 a stick.

A regular production Montecristo #2 is $32, $28/ea if you buy a 5er.

So everything is relative.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Holy cow! (First time I’ve actually written that phrase) Those Mexican prices are in the stratosphere !

Please cigar gods, never allow the US market to be completely opened to habanos . Once the tax man gets involved, it ultimately leads to bad things ! $32 Monte 2 ?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Like I said, tourist prices. I was shocked over 5 years ago when I was there. Then again, you're on vacation....

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bpegler said:


> They have a nice selection, but everything is expensive. In the third picture,the two drawer humidor is the Partagas 170 humidor (drawers are slightly open).
> 
> Singles are $170 USD.
> 
> ...


its gotta make you feel better, to know you have better smokes in your travelador.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I'm in Cozumel now, and spent some time in the LCdH this afternoon. Some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I go to a local US B&M to buy the occasional cigar and pipe tobacco. The owner is a good guy & I want to help support him. I don’t go overboard, as I can do much better on prices from other sources. But with those Cozumel prices, I’d definitely be buying very few.

I have family that spends half the year at their retirement place on the Mexican west coast. Looks like I can nix the idea of them picking up a couple of boxes of habanos. I already tossed that idea in regards to a nephew who often goes to Canada. High taxes there too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Very nice pics! Thank you for sharing. I will be going to pay a visit. While I have a feeling I will be bringing my own because while I am not cheap at all I cannot justify a $32 stick when I buy them for around $16 at a place I cannot say. I wonder how much the Cohiba BHK's where in the pic? 

Anyways back to Havana Bobs? What about that place?


----------

